# The Mayor of London is Truly a Dipshit



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

*What's next Little Mayor of Londonstan.....Vehicles ?*

*Sadiq Khan is a Trojan Horse plant who's destroying *
*England from London !*











*Oh but he sure encouraged the very individuals who brandish the knives to come to London any way possible....Just ask France !*








*Anyone remember this !?*








*Sadiq Khan is further hobbling England/London......*

*Knives.....he's an Idiot.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's next Little Mayor of Londonstan.....Vehicles ?*
> 
> *Sadiq Khan is a Trojan Horse plant who's destroying *
> *England from London !*
> ...


He's an idiot, or worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's an idiot, or worse.


Worse than a Trojan horse, he probably has a knife business on the side.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Worse than a Trojan horse, he probably has a knife business on the side.


Or worse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or worse.


Europe is a disaster.


----------

